# Smart Resolutions Mediation Limited



## ShaneS (18 Aug 2014)

The Central Bank issued a warning about this firm last Friday as they were providing unauthorised advise regarding debt management.. Apparently it was payment of a fee upfront and ongoing fees but I'm not sure they ever delivered on any arrangement.. 
Stay well clear I think and check the Central Banks register for authorised Debt Management Firms if you need regulated advice!!


----------



## Gerry Canning (18 Aug 2014)

ShaneS; 

Central Banks handling of Debt Management Firms meant a lot closed down and others use N Ire addresses to operate.Some of those who still (operate) from Roi bases are worth watching!
Apparently the Uk system is less onerous, and when a Debt Firm is reg in Uk ie europe they can operate in Roi.eg evenkeel financial now operate out of Derry City.

The best approach is probably to get actual recommendation from satisfied clients.There is a lot of good general advisors who can put people onto the correct track.


----------

